# Myrtle Beach pier/ surf/ charter fishing in June



## BigReds4ever (Jan 14, 2009)

I am going to Myrtle Beach this June (13-20). I love to fish in the ocean, but I am a novice. I usually go to Ocean City Maryland, so I am not totally new to Ocean Fishing. What are the best places to go. Best charters. Best bait. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

Been twice at Dick's down in Murrells Inlet. Once for a half day, not much except small sea bass, and once on a full day, to the continenal shelf. Lots more fish and lots bigger. there are tons of coupons in the coupon books at area motels and campgrounds. these are charters with alot of people on the boats, electric reels etc. not much sport to it. if you drive down to Murrells Inlet there are smaller boats that you can charter as well. never done it but probably more fun. Dick's also rents pontoon and fishing boats. my daughter and her boy friend rented one last year and fished the area around the jetties. they caught alot of fish and had a great time. i have seen people coming back to the campground after going to a charter in little river with a huge cooler full of red and silver snapper. google charter fishing in myrtle beach, it should give you a ton of info.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I heard that any of these boats are good:

http://www.littleriverfleet.com/index.htm

villagerecorder on here also has his own boat. Can't remember the name of it but I'm sure you can search for it.

Britt


----------



## scallywagfishing (Dec 20, 2008)

if you don't mind driving up to little river, check out longway charters. 

www.longwaycharters.com

i have gone out bottom fishing with them, and have gone shark fishing off the coast of NC with them, both times we had great success. If you are looking for fish to keep and eat, then I advise you to do the 10 hour bottom fishing, if you are just looking for a good fight, then I would do the 8 or 10 hour shark fishing trip. Either way their rates are reasonable and they are very laid back, bring as much beer and food as you want to, they really don't care. I have never been with these other guys but one of my friends knows the owner of Just One More, they are located in Murrells Inlet, and they are geared more towards trolling for Mahi and bigger sport fish, and he has had great luck every time he's been out with these guys. Hoped that helps a little bit.

June is a good time to go out, another reason why I like Longway Charters is there boat is covered a little bit in the back, so you are not constantly in the Fun SC Sun for the full 10 hours.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

I've made a number of extensive reports on fishing with catptain dick's in murrels inlet in the past, feel free to search them out. 

the short version is: take the continental shelf trip, bring your own gear if you have something to fish 40 lb test, get there early to pick your spot on the boat, take a rag to tie onto the rod that you want to use to "mark your spot."

anytime that I go to MB i fish with them, I have fun and catch fish regardless of who is on the boat, jerks, idiots or bikini girls its all good for me. just don;t take things to seriously and you will get some fish. be nice to the mates, they are good guys. 

the nest time I am down I am going to rent a skiff from captian dick's and fish the inlet, bring a minnow bucket and get some livies at perry's bait or catch some if I can, and I am going to go fish the area around the jetties. many times on the trips i take we watch bluefish smashing bait along the sand bars out by the jetties!

good luck
jerry


----------



## eddiefitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Also check Captain Smiley's up in Little River. It's a private charter. He will take you into the inland waterway's tidal creeks and streams and also out to the jetties. I took my wife the last time we were there and we had a blast. Patrick is a great Captain, and one heck of a Fisherman. He has a website, just google Capt. Smiley's. 
Have Fun!!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> I heard that any of these boats are good:
> 
> http://www.littleriverfleet.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


We're planning to give Captain Pete a holler next year (villagerecorder). We were going to last year, but had to cut our trip short. I've spoken with him on the phone a couple of times, and he's a really nice guy (and as trips go, reasonably priced). 

I hadn't heard about Captain Smiley's. Thanks for that info.

Britt gave you some good info here, too. My wife, daughter, and I took a boat on that fleet two years ago, and we did pretty well on sea bass and gray snapper on one of the half-day trips out of LR. My advice, though: take some bait in your pocket.  My wife got aggravated with me because I spent out too much money on bait, but then she wound up winning the "pot" for the biggest fish that day! As I recall, I got the bait money back, and we wound up making a stop at the Aignor factory outlet on the way home. I was SURE we could have used some new fishing gear, but that's how that $hit goes sometimes, I guess! HA HA


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*09 season*

Hey Guys if your looking for a charter and or lodging this up coming season give me a call 843-492-6683
I still have the "p&s forum" discount going on


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

show off


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

villagerecorder, do you have a website?


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*site*

My website needs to be done again, Im just not sure its worth it unless to spend the cash on google placement but its http://allboutfishin.com/

The phone book in the area hotels seems to be the way to go verses websites, most of the charter guys I know say the web doesn't justify the exspense 

Im at marlin quay marina now, you would be surprised how many walk ons you get from having a good slip


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Pete, you got enough antennas on that rig?


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*Lol*

just 3, I have 2 radios, and 1 mystery anntena, never chased the line..the others are outriggers that I never use, I kept them on the boat to keep the birds from painting the teetop white :redface:


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hey pete, 

looks like you offer some good trips/prices, and it seems you know where to find the beeliners!

next time i head that way I'll try to round up thre other P&S members for a trip. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

The best guide captain you can have is one that loves it as much as you do or more. Capt. Pete will fill the bill, on that i will stake his reputation.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*Thanks Wayne*

for the vote of confidence, We have to try the pompano spot from the boat this season, Im at Marlina Quay now, All you have to do is cross the street


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

villagerecorder said:


> for the vote of confidence, We have to try the pompano spot from the boat this season, Im at Marlina Quay now, All you have to do is cross the street


look for me, on the beach, splashing 4oz. weights beside your boat.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*inshore*

Im polite, I dont fish on top of people  , I think there is a 200 yard, or feet restiction from the beach anyway, it changes form town to town along the shore, a guy got a $175 fine last year for fishing to close to the beach, I think it was in GC. From what I heard they distance lazerd him, waved him over, he swam to shore and was ticketed on the spot. Im not sure I would handled it that way


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

200 yds........ my mag elite has 200 yds in her, I would back of to 500 or 600 yds, especially if Wayne is on the beach...

that sucks about the ticket, I would have not swam to shore however.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Pete,

You know I wanna fishin too......But I likes me Red Drum.


----------



## BigReds4ever (Jan 14, 2009)

Great info so far, thanks. How about surf fishing and is one pier better than another down there? Thanks, Scot


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

BigReds4ever said:


> Great info so far, thanks. How about surf fishing and is one pier better than another down there? Thanks, Scot


We have flat beaches, they dredge them to make them look pretty for the tourists.  You have to read the surf and fish good looking spots. 

For the piers, it depends on what you're fishing for. Most piers would probably be the same fishing wise, that's not to say you can't and won't do great off of one for an evening then not catch anything in the morning, and the pier north of you is wearing them out. That's just how it goes.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

in the evening garden city pier has a parade of people just walking along and looking things over. no big deal if you are just relaxing and don't mind seeing 300 or more 16-30 year old ladies wearing bikinis. HA!

on the other hand its always been pretty empty when i have gone before sunrise. 

I like surfside pier also especially if i really want to fish, not as much traffic. 

I have not caught much from either so that's no contest. 

Cheers
jerry


----------

